# Activation automatique du partage de connexion Wifi



## Ramses7420 (13 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de voir sur un forum dédié à toyota, ce fil :



> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je partage la solution que j'ai trouvée pour automatiser le partage de connexion de mon téléphone.
> Pour les petits trajets je n'utilise pas le câble pour me connecter à l'Android Auto...
> ...


Je vous joint un screen de la macro qu'il a réalisé et je vudrais savoir si cela serait faisable sur iPhone ?
Merci


----------



## ericse (13 Décembre 2021)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Je vous joint un screen de la macro qu'il a réalisé et je vudrais savoir si cela serait faisable sur iPhone ?


Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sur iPhone, mais comme ça a été suggéré dans le même forum  , si tu utilises un partage Bluetooth au lieu de WiFi, il s'active automatiquement lorsque tu entres dans la voiture. C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais, et en prime ça use moins la batterie de ton téléphone.


----------



## Ramses7420 (13 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible sur iPhone, mais comme ça a été suggéré dans le même forum  , si tu utilises un partage Bluetooth au lieu de WiFi, il s'active automatiquement lorsque tu entres dans la voiture. C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais, et en prime ça use moins la batterie de ton téléphone.


Le partage de connexion est activé en permanence. Comment faire alors ? Cela ne remplacera pas car play ?


----------



## ericse (14 Décembre 2021)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Le partage de connexion est activé en permanence.


Sur un iPhone (en tout cas le mien), le partage de connexion WiFi se désactive automatiquement au bout d'un moment, même si le bouton de partage reste vert. Il faut le désactiver puis réactiver manuellement.



Ramses7420 a dit:


> Comment faire alors ?


Utilise le partage de connexion Bluetooth, lui reste activé en permanence et la voiture le verra dès que tu seras entré.



Ramses7420 a dit:


> Cela ne remplacera pas car play ?


Carplay c'est autre chose, à ma connaissance ça fonctionne uniquement par fil sur le C-HR.


----------



## Ramses7420 (14 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Décembre 2021)

CarPlay/Android Auto c'est par câble uniquement, sauf sur les derniers modèles de voitures qui accepte le sans fil en natif.
pour te passer du câble sur la tienne, il faut acheter un petit appareil qui de branche en USB sur la voiture et l'iPhone se connecte dessus sans fil.

personnellement j'aime bien brancher mon iPhone, au moins ca le recharge

pour Android Auto, je sais que ce boitier marche bien (tout du moins dans les GOLF comme la mienne) : https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/aawireless#/
pour CarPlay il y a : https://cplay2air.com/ mais je n'ai pas testé sur la mienne

EDIT : le CPLAY2AIR a l'air d'avoir de bons retours
voici la liste des voitures compatibles








						CPLAY2air wireless adapter for factory CarPlay
					

Convert your factory CarPlay to wireless and skip plugging in your phone when you get in!  Supported vehicles Abarth 2017-2022 Acura 2017-2022 Alfa Romeo 2018-2022 Audi 2017-2022 Aston Martin 2017-2022 Bentley 2017-2022 Borgward 2017-2022 Buick 2017-2022 Cadillac 2016-2022 Chevrolet 2016-2022...




					cplay2air.com


----------

